# Mountain Laurel Woodturners



## sgv (Mar 21, 2013)

Went to the Mountain Laurel Woodturners meeting Thursday ( North GA Mountains) www.MountainLaurelWoodturnrs.com What a bunch of nice guys and gals, made me feel right at home right from the minute i walked through the door ( Dont know what I was expecting but it was not that) friendly, fun and informative, looking forward to going again next month. To bad I will be moving to VA very soon, why did I not meet them months ago. KEEP TURNING !!!!!!!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

That has been the pattern with the turning clubs have either visited or become a member of. You should be able to find a similar welcome in Virginia … AAW has 16 affiliated clubs in Virginia. Go to: http://www.woodturner.org/community/chapters/LocalChapters.asp and check it out!


----------



## sgv (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks Dane looking forward to making bowls


----------



## mpax356 (Jul 30, 2011)

I agree. I have demoed there before. Great bunch of turners.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

What town? I'm in the area a lot during the summer months. Hiawassee.


----------



## sidsnow (Aug 12, 2013)

Mountain Laurel wood turners meet the 2nd Tue of every month.
we meet at Fire Station 13; Habersham Mills RD
we start at 6;30

POC Sid Snow 386-972-1421


----------



## sgv (Mar 21, 2013)

cutworm Clarkesville GA

Sid thanks again
Sal


----------

